# Harrys House- July 2013



## gigi (Aug 5, 2013)

A gorgeous little place this, even though it was a bit stuffy and full of spiders. It was a tad cramped but there was so much to photograph and look through! A great little explore


----------



## sweet pea (Aug 5, 2013)

this place reminds me of the bee keepers cottage nice stuff great photos too


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 5, 2013)

big yes to that
good find that.
That wallpaper is subtle isnt it?


----------



## skankypants (Aug 5, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## jjstenso (Aug 6, 2013)

last photograph is very nice.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, last shot is lovely!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2013)

Some great things to be seen,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 6, 2013)

Some nice shots there, love the last one! 

Cheers for sharing them


----------



## basschism (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice shots there - especially the last, those shafts of light are awesome!


----------



## nightwatchman (Aug 7, 2013)

Some great shots, with amazing detail. Think I better brush up on my photography!


----------



## addictedmedia (Aug 9, 2013)

love these shots very well done


----------

